# Knipex is now at Home Depot



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i just saw this on home depot's site

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...nipex&langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053



sure seams like a lot of tools


----------



## BirdLaw (Sep 25, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> i just saw this on home depot's site
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...nipex&langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> ...


That's very odd. A few months ago Klein took over HD while Greenlee and Ideal took over Lowes. The other day I noticed Knipex at Lowes, but now you show me them at HD too. So when will Knipex choose a side?!?!?!?!?!

BTW, I am VERY happy with Knipex. I just wonder if they are one of the many companies that will make a lower quality tool for Home Depot so they could sell it for less. I know that Dewalt and many other manufacturers do, I e-mailed Klein and they denied it, but I think they do.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

its all online only for me. no stores that I know of on the west coast stock that stuff. I would just rather buy from acsupply then home dumpo.

~Matt


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

BirdLaw said:


> That's very odd. A few months ago Klein took over HD while Greenlee and Ideal took over Lowes. The other day I noticed Knipex at Lowes, but now you show me them at HD too. So when will Knipex choose a side?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> BTW, I am VERY happy with Knipex. I just wonder if they are one of the many companies that will make a lower quality tool for Home Depot so they could sell it for less. I know that Dewalt and many other manufacturers do, I e-mailed Klein and they denied it, but I think they do.


I was at Lowes today and saw the Knipex line there. The dikes were cheaper than at HD:thumbsup:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

On a related subject I just got back from the local HD and it looks to me that they are trying to get did of the Milwaukee tools.They still have some of the battery tools but I did not see any corded tools. It lools like they are going to Ryobi and Ridgid with some DeWalt and Bosch.
LC


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

i cant pull it up by me.....strange


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Haven't seen them at HD, yet.

Though I did see a whole line of Hilti the other day, I'll check back and see.

I'm worried that Knipex and Hilti will lower their quality eventually to sell at places like Lowe's and Home Depot.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Haven't seen them at HD, yet.
> 
> Though I did see a whole line of Hilti the other day, I'll check back and see.
> 
> I'm worried that Knipex and Hilti will lower their quality eventually to sell at places like Lowe's and Home Depot.


HD has had Hilti tools for years now. I bought my cordless Hilti drill a long time ago at HD. As for the Knipex, I doubt they stock them at my local HD's around here. Probably only online.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

They're available....... Online only.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I've never seen hilti like I see them now. A whole section dedicated to them?

Before that I'd only seen them in suppliers.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

HD bullies manufactures to sell at lower prices. In the case of Dewalt a few years ago, it forced Dewalt to change their manufacturing process. Dewalt should of been smart back then, and simply said no. They were, and still are, the big name in power tools. They ended losing some market share because of that whole mess. In the past year they seem to be getting it back.

HD prices are never the best. I don't know what their costs are, but I know what mine are. HD works at, at least a 20% margin from the prices I get. And when it comes to power tool companies I am no where near the lowest tier on cost.

Another funny story along the same line. In 2007 Walmart demanded a price from Pepsi. Pepsi said they couldn't do it. Walmart pulled Pepsi from all store shelves. This lasted exactly 24 hours before Pepsi buckeled. 

JJ


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Yup. It's a race to the bottom. There should be laws...


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Saw the Knipex at Lowes today, in the electrical section. All of it was in the electrical section, channies, dikes, needles, etc.... 

On one hand I'm glad more stores are selling Knipex. On the other I don't like it much. I like being the only guy on the job with Knipex tools, if I see one laying around I know it's mine.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> I like being the only guy on the job with Knipex tools, if I see one laying around I know it's mine.


I second that.

I purchased the adjustable pliers because there was some confusion about who's channellocks where who's.

Actually, no there wasn't, my name was written clearly on both handles, but he swore I had his and never gave them back.

_Everybody_ has blue handled channellocks.


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

Fredman said:


> Yup. It's a race to the bottom. There should be laws...


Why?


----------



## CharlieKelly (Sep 26, 2009)

MisterCMK said:


> Why?


Because half this country are becoming socialists.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

CharlieKelly said:


> Because half this country are becoming socialists.



If a country could ever have "true" communism, it would be ideal. There would be no homeless and everyone would be taken care of. There wouldn't be downtrodden people who are looked down upon. Everyone would have the same. There wouldn't be envy of your neighbor who has more than you. There wouldn't be armed robbery, and breaking and entering. It would be a much more peaceful civilization.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Sep 26, 2009)

steelersman said:


> If a country could ever have "true" communism, it would be ideal. There would be no homeless and everyone would be taken care of. There wouldn't be downtrodden people who are looked down upon. Everyone would have the same. There wouldn't be envy of your neighbor who has more than you. There wouldn't be armed robbery, and breaking and entering. It would be a much more peaceful civilization.


First, I'd suggest you do some research on the differences between communism and socialism.

Second, :bangin:


When I walk thru my large garage trying to figure out which Harley to take out, or when I go out on my boat with my family, I don't feel happy because I have these toys, I feel happy because I *earned* them by working hard.

In your "utopia" no one would have any of these things anyway so what's the use?

When you get older and spend more time in the real world you will learn, I guarantee it.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

steelersman said:


> If a country could ever have "true" communism, it would be ideal. There would be no homeless and everyone would be taken care of. There wouldn't be downtrodden people who are looked down upon. Everyone would have the same. There wouldn't be envy of your neighbor who has more than you. There wouldn't be armed robbery, and breaking and entering. It would be a much more peaceful civilization.


You're kidding, right?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

CharlieKelly said:


> I don't feel happy because I have these toys, I feel happy because I *earned* them by working hard.
> 
> In your "utopia" no one would have any of these things anyway so what's the use?
> 
> When you get older and spend more time in the real world you will learn, I guarantee it.


No, the point he's making is that in that ideal world people would not have wants, simply needs, needs of which would be fulfilled by all because they would naturally be inclined to do so.

Like a colony of ants or bees.

Sure, I'd agree, that would be wonderful so long as everyone stayed blissful and ignorant, but clearly that's not possible.

Hell, even the purely capitalistic alternative is just as bogus. Not everyone can be rich, but yet we see this massive push to get all the kids into college so they can work with their brains and essentially produce nothing and get paid a lot for it. 

True to capitalism, we see what happens today when quality of work or products goes down but prices stay the same or go up. I'm sure everyone here would love it if they only ever had to buy one drill, one car, one of _anything_ and never have to buy another one again because manufacturer's would always do their best to create the most quality product at a reasonable price.

Humanity will sooner go extinct before it ever agrees on something like politics.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Sep 26, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> True to capitalism, we see what happens today when quality of work or products goes down but prices stay the same or go up.


That's not capitalism's fault, it's the consumer's fault. 

Capitalism = Freedom.

There's no other way.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Capitalism enables and feeds greed. I hate capitalism. It allows the rich to get richer and the poor to get poorer. It eliminates the middle class.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Sep 26, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Capitalism enables and feeds greed.


 There is nothing wrong with greed. Greed is the reason I am going to work today, and the day after, and the day after that. Maybe if more people were greedy we wouldn't need to be paying them welfare as they sit on their ass collecting money from the people who work.



> I hate capitalism.


 Because you're lazy and think others should work for you.


> It allows the rich to get richer and the poor to get poorer.


Capitalism means everyone has a choice whether they want to be rich or poor.


> It eliminates the middle class.


 Is there some God given right to be middle class that I am not aware of? Why would you yearn to be middle class? Why not work to be rich? 

You sound like you're directly out of an IBEW re-education, I mean apprenticeship class, am I right? I went thru it too, only I didn't drink the Kool-Aid.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

No I did not go through IBEW apprenticeship. And I'm not lazy. I work my fulltime job and am usually working side jobs on weekends. I'm leaving right now as a matter of fact. Not everyone can be wealthy. So you work because you are greedy? I work because I need income.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

i love how this thread about HD selling some new tools got turned into a political/IBEW bashing thread... i believe there's an OFF TOPIC section this belongs in...


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

CharlieKelly said:


> That's not capitalism's fault, it's the consumer's fault.
> 
> Capitalism = Freedom.
> 
> There's no other way.


If this were true why are we having issues?

Look at it this way.

If capitalism is left to it's own devices, it will no longer be a free market because someone will manage to get to the top and control everything, anyway. Look up John Rockefeller, he figured, "Why pay the railroads to transport my goods? Cut out the middle man, _own _the railroads." 

Hell, even look at Bill Gates, that man could've been Emperor of the United States by now if the government didn't break up the monopoly.

If you even look at totalitarian countries where the government essentially owns everything and there is no competition. That is the end result of capitalism. Nothing short of an invasion or a massive revolt is it possible to topple that kind of big business.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I was just at Lowe's today, and they now have a pretty good selection of Knipex on the hooks. I was surprised to see that. Half-decent prices, I thought. They had about a dozen different pliers and cutters, and one "kit" with a couple screwdrivers, pliers, cutters, etc for 89 bucks.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I was just at Lowe's today, and they now have a pretty good selection of Knipex on the hooks. I was surprised to see that. Half-decent prices, I thought. They had about a dozen different pliers and cutters, and one "kit" with a couple screwdrivers, pliers, cutters, etc for 89 bucks.


I'm intrigued.

I might run over there today just to take a look.

And maybe get a new pair of pliers.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't get to Lowe's all that often, but I'm nearly certain the Knipex stuff was not there 3 or 4 weeks ago. They just showed up on the hooks in the last 3-4 weeks, I feel sure.


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> its all online only for me. no stores that I know of on the west coast stock that stuff. I would just rather buy from acsupply then home dumpo.
> 
> ~Matt


Platt electrical is the only place on West Coast I have Found Knipex cheap.

I've found the aligator channel locks for $17 for the 10".

I love those channies.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I investigated, and it is official.

Lowe's has Knipex.

I guess the greenlee and ideal tools weren't cutting it, and they needed to get some "premium" tools to compete with Klein at Home Depot.

Either they were sold out or they just didn't get them in yet, but they didn't have the lineman pliers besides the insulated pair, though they had 3 hooks for 3 different kinds. I asked and she said they must be new because no other stores in the area had them either. I'll probably check back later this week.

Did get myself a little Greenlee voltage detector. The new model is much better than the one where you had to turn the top to turn it on, and if you turned it the wrong way it would pop off and your batteries would fall out. This way has a push button on/off, and it flashes periodically to remind you that it's on (unlike the old one), and it turns off after 5 minutes of no use. It also has a "silent mode" feature where it won't beep, which is a non-issue for where I work, anyway. I guess most of those features were standard with Fluke, but for a cheap V-detector it's not a bad alternative, and a massive improvement over the old model.


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

how much was that new greenlee touch tester i might have to buy that the klein one sucks always just turns off


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

st0mps said:


> how much was that new greenlee touch tester i might have to buy that the klein one sucks always just turns off


I've never really had any special complaints about my Fluke pen tester thingamajig. I had a Greenlee one once, and it was pretty frustrating. It was not like the one posted above, however.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I've never really had any special complaints about my Fluke pen tester thingamajig. I had a Greenlee one once, and it was pretty frustrating. It was not like the one posted above, however.


I have the Fluke also and love it, and also think the Greenlee ones are a pain. I do however miss the old round Fluke that did not beep.

I may have to take a ride to my local Lowes and see if they have the Knipex tools.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

the new fluke detector has a silent mode, shuts itself off, hold up in industrial applications, and is only $25 i think... the old greenlee sucked. it picked up static if you rubbed the thing on your arm fast enough... 

anyways, i'll have to check out the local depot to see if they have these tools. i've got 4 within half an hour so sometime within two weeks we'll see.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Whoops! Forgot the price, this was 15 bucks.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

So I went to Lowes today and got a pair of Knipex ***** and Alligator pump pliers. They had Insulated Knipex pliers in stock as well as the set of Insulated tools. In the non-insulated items they had *****, needlenose, pump pliers,and cable cutters, but no Linesman pliers. I asked when they would be in stock they said about another week. You can see all the empty spaces on the rack.

Also I saw new nylon fishtapes from Ideal that were flat like a steel tape, not round.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Yep, same as my store.

Guess I'll stop by next week.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

electro916 said:


> I have the Fluke also and love it, and also think the Greenlee ones are a pain. I do however miss the old round Fluke that did not beep.
> 
> I may have to take a ride to my local Lowes and see if they have the Knipex tools.


 I love the beep. who doesnt like the beep....


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I don't get to Lowe's all that often, but I'm nearly certain the Knipex stuff was not there 3 or 4 weeks ago. They just showed up on the hooks in the last 3-4 weeks, I feel sure.


 Marc what is your take on Knipex......Do you find the quality better than klein?


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

steelersman said:


> If a country could ever have "true" communism, it would be ideal. There would be no homeless and everyone would be taken care of. There wouldn't be downtrodden people who are looked down upon. Everyone would have the same. There wouldn't be envy of your neighbor who has more than you. There wouldn't be armed robbery, and breaking and entering. It would be a much more peaceful civilization.


 

How long before there's no one left to take money from?

I'm just fine with keeping what I work for.

If I take money from someone and give it to someone else, it's called theft.

If the government does it, it's a social program.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Not that this has anything to do with Home Depot...

My Knipex 7" Alligator pliers fell inside a concrete wall cell today. 

I attempted to retreive them with my telescoping magnet, but they are upside down in there, and not in the ideal position. And, the magnet kept getting stuck to the 1/2" EMT that runs down that cell. I just knocked them down further. They are about 8 or 9 courses from the top.

I plan to try again Tuesday, give a couple minutes there. It's a new wall.

My choices may be limited to knocking a hole in a block to get them out, or just leaving them in there.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

A screw driver I would probably just forsake.

Perfectly good pliers?

Bust a hole and run away.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

But the brickies have been so nice to me :whistling2:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

heel600 said:


> How long before there's no one left to take money from?
> 
> I'm just fine with keeping what I work for.
> 
> ...


You have your opinions and I have mine. That's what's great about this country. No matter how much you can't stand me for my opinion's, I'm entitled to them. Capitalism would be fine I think if there were more regulations in place.

Redbear, I would bust a hole in the block also to get my tools out if necessary.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

I am actually glad to see the Knipex name getting out there more. We have carried them for almost 2 years now. When we first started with them, no one knew what they were. Now what we run in to is people not sure how to pronounce the name.

Some call it "nip-ex" other "nie-pex" (nie rhyming with lie), and once in ahwile "ka-nip-ex"

JJ


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Aiken Colon said:


> When we first started with them, no one knew what they were. Now what we run in to is people not sure how to pronounce the name.
> 
> Some call it "nip-ex" other "nie-pex" (nie rhyming with lie), and once in ahwile "ka-nip-ex"JJ


That's sad that someone would not actually know how to pronounce it. It's ni-pex, with a long i sound. Like knife with the fe replaced by pex. God some people are Neanderthals.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

steelersman said:


> That's sad that someone would not actually know how to pronounce it. It's ni-pex, with a long i sound. Like knife with the fe replaced by pex. God some people are Neanderthals.


And you're one of those Neanderthals.

It's pronounced k-ni-pex. *K* as in *c*at, *Ni* as in Monty Pythons _Knight Who Say_ _*Ni*! ,_ and *pex* like the pex plumbers use.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> And you're one of those Neanderthals.
> 
> It's pronounced k-ni-pex. *K* as in *c*at, *Ni* as in Monty Pythons _Knight Who Say_ _*Ni*! ,_ and *pex* like the pex plumbers use.


Silent K.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

steelersman said:


> That's sad that someone would not actually know how to pronounce it. It's ni-pex, with a long i sound. Like knife with the fe replaced by pex. God some people are Neanderthals.


You'd think, right?

Here's their official company video, listen for how the narrator pronounces Knipex.

http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1198


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

steelersman said:


> Silent K.


*Hard* K. You're anglicizing a German name.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> You'd think, right?
> 
> Here's their official company video, listen for how the narrator pronounces Knipex.
> 
> http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1198


Man, that's sad! They can't even pronounce their own name! :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

steelersman said:


> Man, that's sad! They can't even pronounce their own name! :laughing:


I think you need whacked upside the head with a pair of Kleins! 

(Is that Klines? Or Cleans? Maybe Claynes?







)


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I think you need whacked upside the head with a pair of Kleins!
> 
> (Is that Klines? Or Cleans? Maybe Claynes?
> 
> ...


It's _Lee-ins._


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I think you need whacked upside the head with a pair of Kleins!
> 
> (Is that Klines? Or Cleans? Maybe Claynes?
> 
> ...


Neither. It's Klines. Long I. Hard K.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Aiken Colon said:


> Knipex... We have carried them for almost 2 years now. When we first started with them, _*no one*_ knew what they were...
> 
> JJ


C'mon. I've had Knipex products for at least 4 to 5 years...

I pronounce it like 'Nippex'. I'm American... well, a great-grandfather came over here from German-speaking area of Switzerland.

Bitte entschuldigen sie mein schlechtes Deutch.

We all know Mathias Klein emigrated to the US from Germany, yes?


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

If there were 2 "p"'s nippex would work, but since there's only 1 "p" you 3e wrong.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't intend to imply that I have been pronouncing the name correctly...

One of the guys on a crew that I worked with called them 'NIPS'... 

Maybe he was embarassed to say either nippex, nIpex, or KnIpex. :no:

If someone asks for channellocks, they get my Knipex box joint pliers. :whistling2:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

BP_redbear said:


> My Knipex 7" Alligator pliers fell inside a concrete wall cell today.  (from 9-28-09)





Frasbee said:


> A screw driver I would probably just forsake.
> Perfectly good pliers?
> Bust a hole and run away.





steelersman said:


> Redbear, I would bust a hole in the block also to get my tools out if necessary.


Hole: busted
Pliers: removed
(Today)
That part of the wall gets hat track and wallboard on that side anyway.

It's difficult to believe that I left them in there this long...
any tool, especially Knipex (probably 3 to 5 years old, but still in good condition).


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

*What's the hype about?*

Just wondering why everyone is raving over Knipex so much. I never heard of them until this thread. My local Lowes has them. I liked the needle nose and channel locks they make. How are they/are they supposed to be better than Klein or Ideal?


----------

